# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zzKey Stuff&Calcv0.14 Huawei Modems New Security 2012 Added, Alcatel last pid added

## mohamed73

*zzKey Stuff&Calcv0.14 Huawei Modems New Security 2012 Added, Alcatel last pid added*  *Added 54 models include OLD and NEW  SECURITY 2012 HUAWEI/VODAFONE MODEMS *    *You still not have zZKey? In this August much more hot news!*  *What New:
---------------* *- Huawei Modems New Security 2012 Added:** Huawei E173
Huawei E1731 Huawei E1732
Huawei E1815
Huawei E352
Huawei E353
Huawei E353Ws
Huawei E353Ws-2
Huawei E357
Huawei E362
Huawei E367
Huawei E368
Huawei E372
Huawei E392
Huawei E398
Vodafone K4510
Vodafone K4511
Vodafone K4605
Vodafone K5005*  *- Old Huawei modems:* *Huawei E156
Huawei E160
Huawei E160G
Huawei E161
Huawei E166
Huawei E169
Huawei E169G
Huawei E170
Huawei E172
Huawei E180
Huawei E182E
Huawei E196
Huawei E226
Huawei E270
Huawei E272
Huawei E510
Huawei E612
Huawei E618
Huawei E620
Huawei E630
Huawei E630+
Huawei E660
Huawei E660A
Huawei E800
Huawei E870
Huawei E880
Huawei EG162
Huawei EG162G
Huawei EG602
Huawei EG602G
Huawei E1550
Vodafone K2540
Vodafone K3515
Vodafone K3520
Vodafone K3565*  *- Alcatel OT117, OT217, OT292, OT355, OT595, OT602, OT720, OT813 updated with last pid 
- Alcatel via Country/Operator updated all new providerID*   *Download:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *It's Time to Fly*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

